# Maple Burl----HF



## Gary Max (May 13, 2009)

I turned this Hard Maple Burl Last week---she is now headed to the show room.
Stands 18 inchs tall and 15 inchs at the widest points.
See the Mountain Dew can.
I filled three 30 gallon trash cans with chips.
I only turn a few of these monsters a year


----------



## snowman56 (May 13, 2009)

some day if i live long enought


----------



## Gary Max (May 13, 2009)

Robert-----wish you could see my newest maddness----THIN is In


----------



## Fred (May 13, 2009)

VERY nice turning you have there, very nice indeed! Where did you get you big burl ... is there a tree in the KY forest someplace that is missing a chunk or two??


----------



## snowman56 (May 13, 2009)

Seen a lamp shade a while back and was as thin as thin get's i think. Seen it again about a month later and it had lost it's shape.


----------



## Darrin (May 13, 2009)

VERY nice Gary.....Kudos on the beautiful work!!!


----------



## Gary Max (May 13, 2009)

Fred---how did you know there where two of these burls????????


----------



## Fred (May 13, 2009)

Remember the other week or so that you said you would be gone to some show? Well, me and several others that know our way around YOUR parts came to recon your stash and there they were just sitting there all unguarded and looking lonely.

So, we took turns guarding your stuff and departed the area when our scouts reported you were about to turn into your driveway. We were just out of sight when you pulled up to find your place just like you left it. How's that for IAP brotherhood!

Now, how's that for a cover story? I'm sticking to it too just like we all planned to do!


----------



## Billd62 (May 14, 2009)

Very nice Gary, I wish I had a lathe big enough to turn things like that.

Bill


----------



## Munsterlander (May 14, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ngeb528 (May 15, 2009)

Gary,

You probably don't have enough room in the show room for something that big. Better send it to me. :wink:

Beautiful job.


----------



## Gary Max (May 15, 2009)

Nancy---thanks for the offer --- I did find a spot for it out in the showroom.


----------



## ngeb528 (May 15, 2009)

Gary Max said:


> Nancy---thanks for the offer --- I did find a spot for it out in the showroom.


 
Damn:frown::biggrin:


----------



## Fred (May 16, 2009)

Hey guys, he still has the SECOND burl over there in the corner next to the, er, ah ... maybe I best not say!


----------



## Gary Max (May 16, 2009)

Plus Fred----we have another show coming up---------:biggrin:


----------



## Kalai (May 16, 2009)

Hey Gary, nice job, I like it a lot.  I like to turn big things   Aloha.

Chris


----------



## CSue (May 20, 2009)

WOW!

Beautiiifull!


----------



## stoneman (May 20, 2009)

Beautiful job Gary. Much bigger and it could involve a chainsaw skew.


----------



## markgum (May 20, 2009)

awesome.  A true artist you are.


----------



## Fred (May 20, 2009)

Gary, please let us know when the next show is and be sure to also let us know about what time you will be leaving and returning. 

IF you must return early, just call your house and let the phone ring once. Do this three times really quick so the all know when to get out of the shop, er, ah, go and move our trucks and such so you and the little lady can get in the driveway.

We definitely want to be gone before you get home since we all know how tired you can be after one of these show thingies that you get off to ever so often.

Oh yea, we really appreciate the heads-up on the show dates and times. It kinda gives the ten of us a chance to "gear up" and get ready.

Have fun now, ya hear! Since we will be there at your place night and day just go, sell, and have fun. You ain't got nothing to worry about ... much!


----------

